

The Original Macintosh: Calculator Construction Set - jumpcut
http://www.folklore.org/StoryView.py?project=Macintosh&story=Calculator_Construction_Set.txt

======
normloman
Sounds like Steve Jobs was a terrible micromanager. At least in the realm of
UI design. Now maybe he had to be, if there was not enough UI experts on his
team. But in any other situation, I can imagine Jobs' antics getting tiresome
(and inefficient.)

~~~
zerohp
Nobody was a UI expert at the time.

~~~
normloman
Wrong. Jef Raskin wrote the book on interface design. And he was on the
original Mac team.

------
coob
Xcode 6's additions to Interface Builder allow for similar tools to be built
now. Here's a great NSHipster article that details a modern take on the
Calculator Construction Set:

[http://nshipster.com/ibinspectable-
ibdesignable/](http://nshipster.com/ibinspectable-ibdesignable/)

~~~
Zelphyr
I'm surprised it has taken them this long to get something like that into
Xcode.

------
chuck8088
First point I would like to make is that if they had UI standards in place,
then this guy wouldn't have had to waste so much time getting it to look
right.

My manager does this all the time. He gives me very incomplete specs, if any
at all, and always has a bunch of things he wants changed on the first draft.
I usually feel that his changes ruin some of the aesthetics I was going for,
adds in more complexity, and runs slower. I'm a minimalist, and lets just say
he loves buttons everywhere ala Photoshop style.

I barely fight for my designs anymore because this collaboration style gives
him more power and because he will get most of the blame if it fails.

~~~
asd
_First point I would like to make is that if they had UI standards in
place..._

This was 1982.

~~~
agumonkey
Especially when talking about Apple, I'll guess they had visual guidelines
(Mac OS X ones were very extensive) before other people thought about it.

